# I AM AMERICA AND SO CAN YOU



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

TODAY WE CELEBRATE THE BIRTH OF THE SINGLE GREATEST ENTITY ON THE PLANET...ME. AND AMERICA. HOOAH!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

If only americans would realize what their country has become and is evolving into, because of the corrupt banks and military and politicians and social elite, and RIOT IN THE F UCKING STREETS.

Short clip expressing some of my feelings towards this from the movie "Network" from 1976 but still very relevant.


----------



## DemonBlood (May 3, 2009)

Inzom said:


> If only americans would realize what their country has become and is evolving into, because of the corrupt banks and military and politicians and social elite, and RIOT IN THE F UCKING STREETS.
> 
> Short clip expressing some of my feelings towards this from the movie "Network" from 1976 but still very relevant.


I love Swedish Fish. Best candy ever.

I was going to write a huge rant about you trying to be a kill-joy on our holiday...But I can't because Swedish Fish are awesome.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I have no idea what kind of candy "Swedish Fish" is, it sounds like a codeword for some unspeakable sexual act, but I?m happy that you like it.

Seems like a fair trade, we bring you delicious candy, your establishment crashes the world economy and goes on an imperialistic rampage across the world and rapes the civil rights of your people under the pretence of a "terrorist threat" and "security".

I hope Obama brings some change, but I doubt it. He?s a puppet to the people behind the scenes.


----------



## DemonBlood (May 3, 2009)

Inzom said:


> I have no idea what kind of candy "Swedish Fish" is, it sounds like a codeword for some unspeakable sexual act, but I?m happy that you like it.
> 
> Seems like a fair trade, we bring you delicious candy, your establishment crashes the world economy and goes on an imperialistic rampage across the world and rapes the civil rights of your people under the pretence of a "terrorist threat" and "security".
> 
> I hope Obama brings some change, but I doubt it. He?s a puppet to the people behind the scenes.


I know right? Very fair trade I'd say.

If you know what book the person in my avatar is from...And you know who wrote it...Then I'll just tell you, me and Mr. Moore hold the same world and political views.

Nice trolling though.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

What does Rorscharsh (spelling?) from The Watchmen have do to with this  Except for being fed up with how the world is in the movie... I guess he did have something to do with this.

I was not trolling, Im confused by your response.

Peace.


----------



## DemonBlood (May 3, 2009)

Inzom said:


> What does Rorscharsh (spelling?) from The Watchmen have do to with this  Except for being fed up with how the world is in the movie... I guess he did have something to do with this.
> 
> I was not trolling, Im confused by your response.
> 
> Peace.


No, I'm talking about the writer of the Watchmen graphic novel. Alan Moore. You seemed to be trying to tie me in with a certain agenda. I was pointing out that you would be very wrong about me. Look up his world and political views and you'll see my thoughts on this subject as his views jibe with mine.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

It was absolutely not my intention to insult you personally, sorry dude.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you ever been to America? If not, you'll never understand why we are the way we are...we aren't content with socialist establishments, good jobs, fine children, faithful wives. We need more than just 3-6% growth per annum. We have a pretty good standard of living, but that's just not enough.

We need to fuck shit up. We're fucking cowboys. We're Americans. So yes, we piss a lot of people off, but do you know what? They can't do anything about it. You know why?

*Because we got the bombs, that's why.*

Two words: *nuclear fuucking weapons, okay?!* Russia, Germany, Romania - they can have all the Democracy they want. They can have a big democracy cake-walk right through the middle of Tiananmen square and it won't make a lick of difference because we've got the bombs, okay?! John Wayne's not dead; he's frozen. And as soon as we find the cure for cancer we're gonna thaw out the duke and he's gonna be pretty pissed off. You know why? Have you ever taken a cold shower? Well multiple that by 15-million times, that's how pissed off the Duke's gonna be. I'm gonna get the Duke and John Cassavetes and Lee Marvin and Sam Pekinpah and a case of Whiskey and drive down to Texas...


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I have been to America, but at the time I was a bit young to understand the Geo-Political agenda. I mostly remember parts of Disney Land, the pool, and ofcourse the arcade.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> .


On the 4th of July, I:
Drank a bottle of tequila
Went to the pool
Tried to make fireworks, but didn't blow off my hands
Had a bbq
Drank Rum
Ended up in Staten Island
Drank Rum
Ended up on the Upper West Side

Sex, Drugs, and Rock 'N Roll


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

A great way to celebrate fourth of july, Do everything in one day of july that describes most people in america. haha


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Essentially, I have no clue what the bulk of this thread is about, however it lead me on my usual Google escapades.

Yes, the US is in a mess currently, but so is most of the rest of the world. Lets be in this together!
Also, I love the US -- and have also traveled a lot. Many places I think I might feel safer. I don't know. But there is greed and corruption everywhere. I think the US has one of the best justice systems, even when it doesn't work properly.

OK: Countries with nuclear weapons, or programs in progress:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_st ... ar_weapons

*Openly declared:*
United States
Russian Federation
United Kingdom
France
China

India
Pakistan
North Korea - a lot of posturing and lobbing of small warheads and such recently. :? :shock:

*Unofficial, but we know Israel is amply armed.*
Israel (our strongest Middle Eastern ally)

*Alleged Programs we know are happening:*
Iran
Syria

*Sharing - provided by the US and stored in:*
Belgium
Germany
Italy
Netherlands
Turkey
Canada
Greece

*Prossessing:*
South Africa
Belarus - former Soviet Country
Kazakhstan - "
Ukraine - "

My only question, is "Will I be DP/DR free before someone pushes the wrong button?" :shock: I really want to feel some joy and safety in my life. And there is a lot of scary stuff out there.

Peace. 8)


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

How did my thread about July 4/my birthday turn into a list of nuclear powers?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

roflol.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

egodeath said:


> Two words: *nuclear fuucking weapons, okay?!* Russia, Germany, Romania - they can have all the Democracy they want. They can have a big democracy cake-walk right through the middle of Tiananmen square and it won't make a lick of difference because we've got the bombs, okay?! John Wayne's not dead; he's frozen. And as soon as we find the cure for cancer we're gonna thaw out the duke and he's gonna be pretty pissed off. You know why? Have you ever taken a cold shower? Well multiple that by 15-million times, that's how pissed off the Duke's gonna be. I'm gonna get the Duke and John Cassavetes and Lee Marvin and Sam Pekinpah and a case of Whiskey and drive down to Texas...


Dennis Leary? I know I've heard this before but can't place it. Googling leads me to believe it's a Dennis Leary rant. Can you clarify?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

egodeath said:


> Two words: *nuclear fuucking weapons, okay?!* Russia, Germany, Romania - they can have all the Democracy they want. They can have a big democracy cake-walk right through the middle of Tiananmen square and it won't make a lick of difference because we've got the bombs, okay?! John Wayne's not dead; he's frozen. And as soon as we find the cure for cancer we're gonna thaw out the duke and he's gonna be pretty pissed off. You know why? Have you ever taken a cold shower? Well multiple that by 15-million times, that's how pissed off the Duke's gonna be. I'm gonna get the Duke and John Cassavetes and Lee Marvin and Sam Pekinpah and a case of Whiskey and drive down to Texas...


Also, I think what you meant to say was "*nuclear fllower weapons*. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

> Also, I think what you meant to say was "nuclear fllower weapons


AH, LOL. Oh man Leary is brilliant. I saw him on the Late, Late ... with Craig Ferguson a while back. Between the two of them, I peed me knickers.

I still have no idea what this thread is about. But I just got a good rofl. :lol:

I'll tell you what I'm concerned about at the mo. The Michael Jackson memorial at the Staples Center downtown L.A. The State of California is broke, the city of L.A. is broke, hence they have no money for security, clean up, crowd control, etc. I assume this will be a free for all. I told my husband not to go to work or to be prepared to sleep at the office.

So, it is a tad daunting to realize that any income tax refund we were supposed to get as well, is coming in an I.O.U. and I am NOT lying. :shock:

They have asked the Jacksons to help a tad in the expenses, but do you ask a grieving family to cough up a few million? which I gather they have ... but ... Very awkward. ACH, it's a circus. :|


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, Leary. From _No Cure for Cancer_.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

Inzom said:


> I have no idea what kind of candy "Swedish Fish" is, it sounds like a codeword for some unspeakable sexual act, but I?m happy that you like it.
> 
> Seems like a fair trade, we bring you delicious candy, your establishment crashes the world economy and goes on an imperialistic rampage across the world and rapes the civil rights of your people under the pretence of a "terrorist threat" and "security".
> 
> I hope Obama brings some change, but I doubt it. He?s a puppet to the people behind the scenes.


I love you Inzom


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I have my moments


----------

